# Good morning early birds



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Missing Steve's wake up call so ..... 

So much depressing news at the mo but I've scanned the press (been at it for an hour) for some good news:

Elton to play in Morocco - a little bit of tolerance 

But I couldn't find anything else.

Looked out the window. Nice day in Hampshire and the house martins have eventually evicted the sparrows who tried to take over their home 

Is that it  Please give me your good news before I top myself


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> the house martins have eventually evicted the sparrows who tried to take over their home (


I was amazed by the cheek of the sparrows taking over the house martins abode (there is a nest right in front of me and I have been able to watch an amazing aerial battle). Lazy sods! I wonder if bird-world has laws on squatters?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Elton to play in Morocco - a little bit of tolerance


?? When in Tunisia I was advised that a man with a sprig of jasmine behind his ear was available (to other men). It seemed to me that it was culturally acceptable.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> Missing Steve's wake up call so .....
> 
> So much depressing news at the mo but I've scanned the press (been at it for an hour) for some good news:
> 
> ...


Theres a heat wave in the UK?? 

I've lost 1kg?

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> I was amazed by the cheek of the sparrows taking over the house martins abode (there is a nest right in front of me and I have been able to watch an amazing aerial battle). Lazy sods! I wonder if bird-world has laws on squatters?


The jackdaws strutting along the roof ridges look like they would make great policeman. But having watched robins fighting, crows harrassing kytes (so brave), and collared doves love making (what violence) I think bird world is pretty lawless


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres a heat wave in the UK??


looks very promising and strangely the best for saturday/sunday.



jojo said:


> I've lost 1kg?


:clap2::clap2::clap2: and you thought all the worry was doing you no good


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Missing Steve's wake up call so .....
> 
> So much depressing news at the mo but I've scanned the press (been at it for an hour) for some good news:
> 
> ...


Well, I've scoured the news and can't find anything vaugely amusing or uplifting 

Some guy is the first to create artificial life (a cell) although it's not 100% confirmed as a life form as it's got to reproduce before it "qualifies" Now whether that could be classified as good news or not is another matter...

So I can only say,
1. It's Friday!!
2. It's hot and sunny
3. The sky is blue.

Not bad for starters, is it?
2.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OK, found one to make you smile!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, found one to make you smile!
> YouTube - salida del trabajo del viernes y entrando el lunes


The bear, that's me. Yes a big  

Sadly own business, times are hard, and poets day just doesn't seem to happen often. This weekend doing the books for the accountant 

But a ray of sunshine. My pa loved giant irises (flags as he used to say). Well 3 years I've been growing four of them without a single flower, but this year an enormous bud is fattening up. Who knows it might be white with a red cross in time for a certain worldcup


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> This weekend doing the books for the accountant
> 
> _*There's something not quite right with that sentence Nigele... *_
> 
> ...


 ***


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning all!

Sitting out here on the terrace with my second cup of magic coffee looking at the first hint of light in the eastern sky, waiting for the sun to rise over the hills I wish you all a productive (if that's your thing), happy but above all, totally laid back day











Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Sitting out here on the terrace with my second cup of magic coffee looking at the first hint of light in the eastern sky, waiting for the sun to rise over the hills I wish you all a productive (if that's your thing), happy but above all, totally laid back day
> 
> ...


I'm on my first cup of caffeine - much needed after my second successful intercambio evening

Great fun - but my head spins by the end of the evening (and not just because of the wine)

I sort of 'facilitate', so I'll be having a nice chat, when someone else will call out 'How do you say................? or ¿Cómo se dice....................?, and I'll have to stop & think..................

looking forward to a relaxing day today - all the shopping is done, so just a quick tidy round & a day in the sun with my book is in order


might even take a dip..............


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there!!
Tea and toast on it's way and looks like it's going to be a scorcher today. The pool doesn't open until mid June though, but it's not usually dipping weather until then 'cos the temperature goes down at night and the water doesn't heat up enough. (I only like posing by the pool anyway, not actually swimming!!)
Have a happy day everyone!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there!!
> Tea and toast on it's way and looks like it's going to be a scorcher today. The pool doesn't open until mid June though, but it's not usually dipping weather until then 'cos the temperature goes down at night and the water doesn't heat up enough. (I only like posing by the pool anyway, not actually swimming!!)
> Have a happy day everyone!!


You obviously have a better figure than I do then

I don't do any posing - in the water as fast as possible - & back to the relative privacy of my terrace to sunbathe as fast as possible when I get out


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> You obviously have a better figure than I do then
> 
> I don't do any posing - in the water as fast as possible - & back to the relative privacy of my terrace to sunbathe as fast as possible when I get out


OK OK girls please post fotos and us men, who are experts, will judge 

Wow slept like a log. The day here in Hampshire is perfect. I've fed baby blackbird his saltanas, and me toast and bacon.

Last night 'Ashes to Ashes' came to an end and didn't dissappoint with the plot as so many of these unreal situations do. I've enjoyed it; I'll miss the red cuatro and DI Gene Hunt beating s**t out of bad guys - o the good old days 

Sadly my step daughter has ruined my pleasure as after 1.5 years at her spanish airline she must either strike with her colleagues and thus lose her contract or not strike and lose her contract. Pity as the next extension would have had to be a permanent position. So back on the dole and possibly emptying the fridges in Asturias and Hampshire and then complaining about her wait.  Now I'm back where I started - Have a nice day


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ok, Ok clarification needed here. I might be doing the posing, but that don't mean anyone's looking my way! In fact, I think they're politely looking the other way!! There are plenty of other interesting sights for people to goggle at in our communal pool!!

Bad news about your step daughter, sorry to hear that. On the plus side she's young and she's got working experience, AND sounds like she's got a good family around her  With the summer coming up she may be able to get some kind of temporary work to set her up for the winter when the situation may be better???


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning!!

Gonna be a real scorcher today, so after dd's dance class we're all off to the beach for the afternoon - then a surprise birthday party tonight.

Blimey - Doggy & Xabi are such early risers - it's the weekend ffs!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> Sadly my step daughter has ruined my pleasure as after 1.5 years at her spanish airline she must either strike with her colleagues and thus lose her contract or not strike and lose her contract. Pity as the next extension would have had to be a permanent position. So back on the dole and possibly emptying the fridges in Asturias and Hampshire and then complaining about her wait.  Now I'm back where I started - Have a nice day



Thats a bummer??? Striking always seems so pointless and undemocratic to me - its usually those who call it that dont lose anything! The days of the workers being exploited by employers have long gone, they seem to get exploited by their unions now and they pay them for the privilege IMO - anyway its too lovely a day and too early to get political - I know Thomas Cook are employing at the mo tho???

Anyway a leisurely day for us, I might even stick my toe in the pool and as a special treat the OH is coming back this evening and no ash so far.... YAY!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Morning all. Had breakfast about six this morning and noting it was going to be a hot day decided to get trimmings from the olive trees all gathered up and burnt before it got too hot to work.Been at it since 7.30 and having a reak now.

the fire licence says I have stop by midday anyway so time to put the feet up for while


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, found one to make you smile!
> YouTube - salida del trabajo del viernes y entrando el lunes



OMG!! How cute is that??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morning!!!


I would be having a lie-in, but my dds have to go out on a few mins

they are going to the other end of the bay to have a taster morning of non-contact rugby!!!

it's a free scheme rum by the local Javea Bulls rugby team - if they like it they will go every Sunday for the next 5 weeks




I actually slept past the time they wanted me to get them up & they have been running around cursing me ever since while I sit here

I'm just glad they have their bikes & can get there on their own - & dh & I have the place to ourselves for a few hours


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning all.

But please keep the noise down.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Morning all.
> 
> But please keep the noise down.


Morning after the night before Tally???????? 

Its a truly beautiful day out there tho! I love mornings like this

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Morning all.
> 
> But please keep the noise down.


poceen?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

A cousin's surprise birthday party last night. Too much food, drink, dancing and oh god, karaoke came into it somewhere as well. I only managed to last until 4-ish but they carried on and went on for chocolate and churros. I am getting WAY too old for this.....




Beautiful day again though. Maybe I can appreciate it later.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, after a coupla days torrential rain at times and wondering where on earth the sun was disappearing to (how dare it come out and tease us like that ) it looks rather pleasant so far. 


So, just a cheery good morning all.  Have a nice day whatever you're up to/wherever you are.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Well, after a coupla days torrential rain at times and wondering where on earth the sun was disappearing to (how dare it come out and tease us like that ) it looks rather pleasant so far.
> 
> 
> So, just a cheery good morning all.  Have a nice day whatever you're up to/wherever you are.


and it's heading our way - storms forecast possibly later today & tomorrow

I'm almost glad - a good downpour will alleviate dd1's hayfever


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Good morning bunnies. Here (UK) it has rained on my washing  Pilar (wife) sitting in plane at Barajas with a 1.5 hour delay due to French controllers  

But no time to stand and stare. Pilar will be back in 4-5 hours and having had my bachelor pad for two weeks I am going to have to work out how that hoover thing works and wedge some of the crockery out of the sink and take the wine bottles down the bottlebank and ....... :help:

Have a good one :smile:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Good morning bunnies. Here (UK) it has rained on my washing  Pilar (wife) sitting in plane at Barajas with a 1.5 hour delay due to French controllers
> 
> But no time to stand and stare. Pilar will be back in 4-5 hours and having had my bachelor pad for two weeks I am going to have to work out how that hoover thing works and wedge some of the crockery out of the sink and take the wine bottles down the bottlebank and ....... :help:
> 
> Have a good one :smile:


so that will the last we see of you today then?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Good morning bunnies. Here (UK) it has rained on my washing  Pilar (wife) sitting in plane at Barajas with a 1.5 hour delay due to French controllers
> 
> But no time to stand and stare. Pilar will be back in 4-5 hours and having had my bachelor pad for two weeks I am going to have to work out how that hoover thing works and wedge some of the crockery out of the sink and take the wine bottles down the bottlebank and ....... :help:
> 
> Have a good one :smile:


 
Hahaha. A mans work is never done, eh?????????
How did Pilar get on with the pronounciation of the _*ed*_ endings by the way??

Sun making it's way out right now in Madrizzz


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha. A mans work is never done, eh?????????
> How did Pilar get on with the pronounciation of the _*ed*_ endings by the way??
> 
> Sun making it's way out right now in Madrizzz


I don't think there are any 'ed's in:

"How can you live like this ?" "Have you never heard of cleaning?" "How many bottles of wine do you need for a fortnight?" 

So after things calm down I'll let you know

Only joking she'll soon get the cleaning, washing up and laundry done  I just need a bunch of flowers - you gals are a push over :smile:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> I don't think there are any 'ed's in:
> 
> "How can you live like this ?" "Have you never heard of cleaning?" "How many bottles of wine do you need for a fortnight?"
> 
> ...


Hahaha
But you be careful. If I was present*ed *with a bunch of flowers and an unclean*ed* flat you would be dealing with a very, very peev*ed* woman. It's difficult to see love  through 2 weeks worth of, dust, grime and grease!!!
PS Those ed endings are everywhere once you begin to look!!


----------



## Jewel003 (May 24, 2010)

How about instead of reading the news that very rarely brings good news (since death,destruction,and all things negative make far more juicy storylines, just look at al the gossip magazines!) you don't watch.listen or read news at all ?

If you must, then how about watching, listening or reading only good news ?

Happy News - Real News. Compelling Stories. Always Positive. or Good News Network or Good Mood News - Only Good News. are just a few of the website that focus on bringing good news into the daily lives of people that choose to see past the sensation most newsnetworks are feeding the world.

If you type in 'only good news' in google, you will find a mas of websites that offer only uplifting issues.

Enjoy reading!

ps: I hope writing those websites doesn't count as advertising, as then I am sorry, didn't mean to. I have no affiliation with any of them, just prefer to read them to watching the everyday news that the news networsk try anf force down our throats.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the sun is shining - it's 18 degrees already


& I apparently slept through a massive thunderstorm last night


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> the sun is shining - it's 18 degrees already
> 
> 
> & I apparently slept through a massive thunderstorm last night


I didn't... between that and the dog snoring guess I'll be grumpy today..... it beats being dopey..tried that yesterday


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> I didn't... between that and the dog snoring guess I'll be grumpy today..... it beats being dopey..tried that yesterday


sometimes I wake up grumpy















sometimes I just let him sleep


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Good morning 

Sun has decided to pay a visit to us again after a couple of days of urgh weather so we're going to be hard at it working outside today, fingers crossed.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> sometimes I wake up grumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's okay for you.... you slept throught the thunder storm 

........... and your dog probalby doesn't snore


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> it's okay for you.... you slept throught the thunder storm
> 
> ........... and your dog probalby doesn't snore


the cat does




so does grumpy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> sometimes I wake up grumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about waking up grumpy, you've obviously woken up in a a chirpy little mood, xabia!!



Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning peeps!

Uncle Doggy had a bit too much medicina last night so things are a bit fuzzy this morning and it was a major operation to find the kitchen but God! that first cup'o'joe was a life saver.

Have a good'un and remember....... a smile a day keeps the serious, normal people away



Doggy







....thought that coffee tasted a bit funny.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Doggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great cartoons! where do you get them?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> great cartoons! where do you get them?


They're just animated gifs I've come across over the years. Google it & you'll find a good few sites.





Doggy







...... warming up nicely!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I like these better

















they look just like my two


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mornin' all!!


am I first up this morning??

I finish work by lunchtime to day so I reckon I might just finish reading that Victoria Hislop book this afternoon - on the balcony in the sun


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> mornin' all!!
> 
> 
> am I first up this morning??
> ...


Morning!:yo:

You'll have to go some to beat me, I still can't get out of the habit of getting up at sparrow fart & this morning was up trying to find the kitchen at about 05:40



Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Morning!:yo:
> 
> You'll have to go some to beat me, I still can't get out of the habit of getting up at sparrow fart & this morning was up trying to find the kitchen at about 05:40
> 
> ...


I have the same problem - all those years of getting up at the crack of dawn!

then just when I get used to lying in til 7.30 my dd has to start secondary school & be up by 6.30


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morning all!!!

who else had a hot sticky night?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

out done you both...up at 4:00 am scanned the docs to send to the FA, walked the dog, had two fried eggs on toast, started the irrigation system running(before sun up) loaded the dishwasher.........

oh God

i need help


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning all!

I see from the weather forecast this morning, a few of you are on alerta amarilla because of the heat....phew!!

Not so much here, Xabi - just a big muggy and covered in thick cloud today. 



Dunmovin - you're gonna need some new staff in your virtual bar - especially now you're offering that most important breakfast following the night before.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> morning all!!!
> 
> who else had a hot sticky night?


Not in Northampton we didn't. Duvat and blankets here. Every one say "Arh" Three years and counting.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> who else had a hot sticky night?


Wasn't it! Although the breeze picked up in the eve up here.

Hope you're liking the book?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Wasn't it! Although the breeze picked up in the eve up here.
> 
> Hope you're liking the book?


I've finished it!!

I really enjoyed it & now want to read more about the civil war.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Having just returned from a fact finding trip to Spain (can I hear a lot of cheering and shouting "He's gone back - hooraaaah") I can tell you all that whilst I was there the UK had a mini heat wave - always happens to me - and now I'm back the weather is freezing and very wet and miserable. And having had our first full night's sleep two nights ago, littl'un decided last night was a good night to practice screaming. He's very good at it; I wonder if they'll make it an Olympic event....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Having just returned from a fact finding trip to Spain (can I hear a lot of cheering and shouting "He's gone back - hooraaaah") I can tell you all that whilst I was there the UK had a mini heat wave - always happens to me - and now I'm back the weather is freezing and very wet and miserable. And having had our first full night's sleep two nights ago, littl'un decided last night was a good night to practice screaming. He's very good at it; I wonder if they'll make it an Olympic event....


Well, its too hot here now LOL. So what did you think of Spain???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well, its too hot here now LOL. So what did you think of Spain???
> 
> Jo xxx


I knew it, I knew it!!!

first hot day for 6 months & you're complaining already


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning all:yo:

Summer must be well & truly upon us now. How do I know this?.......Mrs Doggy went in the pool yesterday!



Doggy


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Morning all:yo:
> 
> Summer must be well & truly upon us now. How do I know this?.......Mrs Doggy went in the pool yesterday!
> 
> ...


now you've gone and done it when my Mrs reads this, I'll have to empty the pool, scrape it paint it and refill it


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> now you've gone and done it when my Mrs reads this, I'll have to empty the pool, scrape it paint it and refill it


Oops!:tape2:





Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning all!!

Another scorcher??


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Oops!:tape2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really must see if there is a supplier for a pool coating called crystalcrete in Spain. Friend in Florida have it on their pool and apparently once it's on it need little or no maintenance, unles the coating get damaged.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning all :yo:

Looking at the sun beginning to rise over the hills to the east I feel compelled to quote the great Bob Hoskins from the film "Hook"..........."I think I've just had an apostrophe" 




Doggy








p.s. I think he meant epiphany


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morning!!

I'm on my first cup of caffeine


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning all :yo:

Yesterday just before the match:










During the match:










After the match:










After drowning my sorrows:










...and this morning:









Hey ho


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Morning all :yo:
> 
> Yesterday just before the match:
> 
> ...



Did anyone actually think that England would win???????????????? They were struggling from the start!

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

But after the hangover I had a coffee and went looking for good news on the second, fourth, ...... pages (page 3 mmmmmm  ) :

Britain's seaside tourism industry has survived and is growing, with its jobs contributing £3.6bn to the economy, a report from academics suggests. According to the study that means more jobs than the telecommunications sector 

The donkeys of Blackpool riding to our aid  - well for all those dependent on the UK 

Ray Davies (Kinks) was tremendous at Glastonbury - life in the old dog yet 

Cricket and F1 went well.

And the weather forecast is great where I am 

I feel better already  Good morning one and all


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

OK so you didn't like good news so I'll try a joke:

An old experienced spanish MP takes his new younger colleague out to meet the people.

They visit a school. Asking the governor how it is going he says:

"Terrible, the library roof leaks, the books that were old anyway are ruined, we can't do school dinners as the kitchen cookers have broken down and there is no money to repair them, and half the students are off with an infection but we can't afford disinfectant."

The senior MP replies:

"Well sad to hear that but with the cutbacks there's nothing I can do. Possibly in 3 or 4 years time. Sorry."

They leave with the young colleague looking very dejected.

They next visit the local prison. To the same question the prison governor replies:

“Well things are really bad. 14 of the large plasma screens have a fault. There is insufficient broadband to download the porn as and when required, and I’ve had to cut back the interior designers budget.”

The senior MP replies:

“Don’t worry. These things are very important. Within a week I’ll get you the money you need to put all this right.”

As they leave the bemused younger colleague asks his superior “Why could you not help the school, a very worthy cause, and yet you have no issue helping the prison?”

The senior man turns to him and says 

“Well you won’t be going back to school will you?”.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> OK so you didn't like good news so I'll try a joke:
> 
> An old experienced spanish MP takes his new younger colleague out to meet the people.
> 
> ...


Hahaha!
Unfortunately, my first reaction was "How true!"

Thanks for the joke, however nigele2, you will be penalised 'cos the early bird thread is only to be used between 5:00 and 7:00 (pending confirmation)

PS what's the weather going to be like in the UK in August??


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha!
> Unfortunately, my first reaction was "How true!"
> 
> Thanks for the joke, however nigele2, you will be penalised 'cos the early bird thread is only to be used between 5:00 and 7:00 (pending confirmation)
> ...


Pesky I was up at 4am working  I was here in spirit, just late posting 

Can't predict August but after many beautiful days up to 29 degrees this morning there was rain between six and half seven and now it is a beautiful day once more. And that appears the case all across the south from reports I have had. As for north of Watford - who cares 

Just hope I bring good weather to Asturias 20th July - not long now


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning all :yo:

Getting a tad nippy now on a morning eh





Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Morning all :yo:
> 
> Getting a tad nippy now on a morning eh
> 
> ...


definitely chilly










and dark


----------

